# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Barcelona

## DoLpHiN

Tema e re për tifozët e FC Barcelona.

Suksese në ndeshjen e sotme perballe Zaragozas.

----------


## The.ReaL

Ishalla me humbje e nisni  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AIRON^BOY

Opo mire qe eshte mbreti LIONEL MESSI, qe Barcelona po fiton..... Nuk e di, por ky guardiola eshte me plehra, vazhdon te luaj me pedro..... Vajti 12 ndeshje qe luan dhe ka shenuar vetem 1 gol ?????????????? Po ja vlen te luash me plehra te tille ne ekip ??????????? Te luaj, pedro, busquets dhe krkic, me Barcelonen, eshte vertet nje mekat.

Ndoshta ne janar mund te afrohet nje sulmues, dhe ai mund te jete Torres. Uroj qe  te vi, se mund te luaj dhe ne champions, pasi me keca si pedro dhe krkica, duhet te shenoj Messi vetem.... Te bej punen e 3 sulmuesave bashke.
Messi kete sezon ka shenuar plot 12 gola......

----------


## no name

Po pse mërzitësh mër vlla? Le ti fusi pune madhe, edhe ato duan të luajnë ndonjëherë.  :perqeshje:  O po edhe me nga 8 lojtarë ta filloj ndeshjen Barca prap nuk ka skuadër që na del përpara këtë sezon.  :buzeqeshje:  

Pedro nuk ka për të luajtur në formacion sivjet(do e fusi ëm në ato ndeshjet v/l që janë, po ama nga stoli bashk me atë shokun tjetër Bojan), lëndimet e Xavit dhe Messit i kanë dhënë pak më shumë hapësirë, pasi Iniesta ka luajtur në mesfushë  e mbuluar mungesën e Xavit, kështu që Pedros i ka ngelur vendi i lirë në sulm. E ka kuptu edhe Guardiola se s'ka buk prej këtyre Pedrove dhe Bojanave.

Formacioni startues nëpër ndeshjet e rëndësishme do jetë ky;
(kështu biles ja ka filluar sivjet)

Iniesta, Villa, Messi
Keita/Mascherano, Sergio B, Xavi
Abidal, Puyol, Pique, Alves


Ri i qetë se në fund përsëri do festojmë fitimet e trofeve në krye me mbretin e futbollit. 

Tani me këto dy golat e Messit kundër Zaragozëz, po të përshëndes ty dhe Dolphin djalin që qenka bërë i gjallë.  :buzeqeshje: 





Vamos Barca!

----------


## no name

Sonte u zhvillua ndeshja e parë në kupën e spanjës (Copa del Rey).


*Ceuta 0 - 2 Barcelona*

_16' [0 - 1]	 Maxwell 	
25' [0 - 2]	 P. Rodriguez_




Formacionet e të dyja skuadrave:

*Ceuta:* Aridane, Baigorri, Zamora, David Cañas; Raoul Loe, Modeste, Ormazábal, Villatoro (Gilson Silva, m.44); Javi Navarro (David Torres, m.58) y Berrocal (Seguro, m.33).

*Barcelona:* Pinto; Adriano, Maxwell, Fontás, Bartra; Mascherano, Keita, Thiago (Jonathan, m.87); Jeffren (Nolito, m.33), Pedro y Bojan.


*Video nga ndeshja:*

----------


## Explorer

Visca Barça ....

----------


## presHeva-Lee

gjeta ket video humoristike dhe thash ta postoj :

----------


## AIRON^BOY

> Po pse mërzitësh mër vlla? Le ti fusi pune madhe, edhe ato duan të luajnë ndonjëherë.  O po edhe me nga 8 lojtarë ta filloj ndeshjen Barca prap nuk ka skuadër që na del përpara këtë sezon.  
> 
> Pedro nuk ka për të luajtur në formacion sivjet(do e fusi ëm në ato ndeshjet v/l që janë, po ama nga stoli bashk me atë shokun tjetër Bojan), lëndimet e Xavit dhe Messit i kanë dhënë pak më shumë hapësirë, pasi Iniesta ka luajtur në mesfushë  e mbuluar mungesën e Xavit, kështu që Pedros i ka ngelur vendi i lirë në sulm. E ka kuptu edhe Guardiola se s'ka buk prej këtyre Pedrove dhe Bojanave.
> 
> Formacioni startues nëpër ndeshjet e rëndësishme do jetë ky;
> (kështu biles ja ka filluar sivjet)
> 
> Iniesta, Villa, Messi
> Keita/Mascherano, Sergio B, Xavi
> ...


Te faleminderit, dhe  une te pershendes ty dhe Dolphin me 2 golat e MBRETIT.

Sa per formacion, do isha dakort, por pa busquets pleheren.... Mesfusha : Keita , Mascherano, Xavi. Sulmi : Iniesta, Messi, Villa.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ohoho çu kënaqa sot në ndeshjen me Sevillian.Shumë lart çunat.Vetëm kur pash atë Pedron në fushë,shtrëmbërova turinjtë.Pale pale kur futi dhe atë Bojan në vënd të Pedros,ishte kulmi fare.Hoqi një,vuri gjysëm.Bravo çunat,duhet të vazhdojnë me këtë rendiment.Ishin shumë kompakt sot,më pëlqeu loja(si gjithmon).

----------


## illyrian rex

Kam mendu se luan neser Barcelona!...e pafalshme.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Kam mendu se luan neser Barcelona!...e pafalshme.


*Skandal !!!*




> 4'	[1 - 0]	L. Messi 
> 24'	[2 - 0]	D. Villa 
> 53'	[3 - 0]	D. Alves 		
> 64'	[4 - 0]	L. Messi 		
> 90'	[5 - 0]	D. Villa

----------


## strong_07

Barcelona e perkryer sonte ndaj Sevilles funksiononte gjithcka

----------


## illyrian rex

> *Skandal !!!*



thanks BlooD_VenoM

ncncncnc

Pasi qe e pash rezultatin, deshprim i dyfishte.

----------


## Robben

sa shum tifoz jeni ne forum  kur fiton barca breee

----------


## Milkway

Barcelona ka qen perfekte mbreme .... me kish marr malli me pa nje loje si mbreme . 

Cdo gje ka funksionu dhe urime cuna fitorja .

----------


## Explorer

Barcelona po e kupton seriozitetin e kesaj sezone.

Eshte ne top forme, _bombardues B52_

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> sa shum tifoz jeni ne forum  kur fiton barca breee


Gjithmonë këtu kemi qënë ne,si kur ka humbur dhe kur ka fituar.Ndryshe nga ju që vini vetëm kur humbet Barcelona,e jo kur fiton Reali.

----------


## Robben

Po normal qe vi vetem kur Humben Barca, se me ardh sa her fiton Reali, ather duhet te jem 24 or online ketu pasi qe reali nuk din per Humbje..

----------


## strong_07

> Po normal qe vi vetem kur Humben Barca, se me ardh sa her fiton Reali, ather duhet te jem 24 or online ketu pasi qe reali nuk din per Humbje..


Prit djal se nuk keni lujt me donje kundershtar te fort por keni lujt me disa ekipe te lodhura Reali nuk ka ekip ne ket sezon per te fitu trofe ket regjistroje ne memorin tende oki  Morinjo eshte trajner i mir por jo lojtar ai nuk lun futboll

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

David Villa dhe Daniel Alves totalisht skandal sonte.Komplet jashtë loje.Komplet jashtë ritmit.Dhe Iniesta pjesën e parë nuk kishte inisiativë,pjesën e dytë e mori veten.Messi nuk kishte çbënte,i markuar komplet.Copenhagen ishte shumë kompakt sot.Ishim pak pa fat te shtylla e atij raketikut,po kjo është një tjetër kambanë për Guardiolën që duhet të hyj në merkato,dhe duhet të hyj mirë.Nuk mund të lihet një ndeshje në dorë të Pedros.

----------

